# Protektorenshirt



## Beule92 (12. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute, hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Ich suche ein Protektorenshirt im Stile des Oneal Stealth Protektorenshirt. 
http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/images/articles/f8e0134251025eae4dd539c7b3f8f599_5.jpghttp://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/images/articles/f8e0134251025eae4dd539c7b3f8f599_5.jpg

Bis jetzt war ich echt zufrieden. Es lässt sich selbst auf längeren Strecken angenehm tragen und bietet an den richtigen Stellen schutz und sieht nicht zu martialisch aus . Allerdings lösen sich nach grade mal 4 Wochen an drei Stellen die Nähte auf - ohne Stürze! Qualität = FAIL . Das Teil hat 100 Euro gekostet. Versuche es noch umzutauschen.
Wenn also jemand nen Tipp hat, immer her damit 

MFG Beule92


----------



## wesone (12. Juli 2012)

sixsixone subgear oder Nukeproof Critical Armour - Base

Kosten beide gerade mal die Hälfte also so um die 50 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beule92 (13. Juli 2012)

Jo danke, sehen nicht schlecht aus. Das einzige was bei denen fehlt sind
Rückenprotektoren. Werd mich mal weiter umschauen


----------



## sun909 (13. Juli 2012)

Hi,
das Subgear ist besch... geschnitten 

Da passt man kaum rein, fällt tierisch klein aus, nur für BMI 20 geeignet oder so...

grüße


----------



## wesone (13. Juli 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> das Subgear ist besch... geschnitten
> 
> Da passt man kaum rein, fällt tierisch klein aus, nur für BMI 20 geeignet oder so...
> ...



Dann nimm es doch einfach ne Nummer größer .

Also mir passt meins und ich bin auch nicht spindeldürr, nur für Bierbauchträger dürfte es in der Tat weniger geeignet sein.


----------



## Beule92 (16. Juli 2012)

Vielen dank schon mal für eure Hilfe. Werd mir demnächst mal das Subgear bestellen. Mal sehen wie sich das qualitativ schlägt.


----------



## sun909 (16. Juli 2012)

wesone schrieb:


> Dann nimm es doch einfach ne Nummer größer .
> 
> Also mir passt meins und ich bin auch nicht spindeldürr, nur für Bierbauchträger dürfte es in der Tat weniger geeignet sein.



Schlauberger 

Größere Shirts fallen dann an den Schultern zu weit aus, d.h. die Protektoren sitzen dann nicht mehr....

Kumpel hat seines unten aufgetrennt an den Nähten, sonst kommt er nicht rein.

Gruesse


----------



## deadlyBanana (13. Mai 2013)

Nutzt jemand hier das Alpinestars Pro Comp â Protektorenshirt http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=92046? Ich suche evtl. was fÃ¼r den Endurobereich wo mir Helm und evtl. so ein Shirt vollkommen reichen wÃ¼rdeâ¦(bzw. im Einzelfall um Ellenbogenprotektoren erweitert) Der Preis ist allerdings nicht ohne, wie ich findeâ¦ schwanke zwischen dem oben genannten und dem TLD: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=59939 bzw. evtl. dem Leatt: http://www.enduro4you.de/products/d...ty-Jackets/Leatt-Brace-3D-Body-Protektor.html (wobei ich eigentlich nur kurzÃ¤rmelige wollte â wegen Sommer und so ) Kann einer nen Tipp geben, was von den genannten am sinnigsten und Preis/Leistung am besten ist?

Ach ja: 
  Pro TLD: Preis, kurzÃ¤rmelig, Neckbrace-kompatibel
  Pro Leatt: EN-1 (Brust), EN-2 (RÃ¼cken), 3DF, Neckbrace-kompatibelâ¦
  Pro Alpinestars: ? (subjekiv: Sieht auf dem Bild im Shop ziemlich robust/durchdacht aus, vor allem der RÃ¼ckeprotector sieht schÃ¶n groÃ ausâ¦)

Danke!


----------



## Kharne (13. Mai 2013)

Was suchst du überhaupt? Ein leichtes Shirt für unten drunter, dass mal was abfängt oder 
en Jacket zum ballern?

Wenn letzteres, dann würde ich diese ganzen Shirts garnicht erst angucken und zum Leatt 
greifen, oder eben zu was ähnlichen, 661 Pressure Suit Evo, Nukeprrof Critical Jacket etc.


----------



## deadlyBanana (13. Mai 2013)

Naja, eher so dass mal "was" abgefangen wird bzw. um es einfach zur Sicherheit drunter zu ziehen... Dass es für die "härteren" Sachen nicht reicht ist mir klar - die mache ich aber höchst selten und selbst dann ist so ein Ding besser als nix  Bei meinen Enduro-Touren durch Wald und Wiesen ists mir auch zu doof/unpraktisch mit nem Panzer rumzueiern 

Danke!


----------



## redbullbiker. (14. Mai 2013)

wie wäre es mit nem Race Face Flank Core? http://www.raceface.com/guards/core/flank-core/

benutze ich auch. würde aber auch eher ne Größe größer kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deadlyBanana (15. Mai 2013)

Danke, das sieht auch ganz gut aus - ich warte noch auf die Testberichte in nem anderen Thread zum Alpinstars ab und danach entscheide ich mich wohl


----------



## vitaminc (31. Juli 2013)

Ich bin am überlegen mir ein Protektorenshirt zu kaufen.

Hauptsächlich fahre ich AM/Enduro Touren, Mittel und Hochgebirge.

Knie und Ellenbogenschoner sind bereits an Board, einen Rucksack mit Hydrapak habe ich ebenfalls immer dabei.

Bislang habe ich mich noch nicht an Brust und Schultern verletzt. 

Das ganze sollte mehr oder weniger "tourentauglich" sein bzw. es sollte gut im Rucksack zu verstauen sein, damit ich es "on demand" anziehen kann. 

*Folgende Produkte habe ich spontan gefunden:*
661 Sub Gear S/S: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/30861{1}20073?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]
Race Face Ambush Core: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/33552{1}12890075?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]
ONeal STV Short: http://www.bergzeit.de/oneal-stv-sh...rc=henkatenk&gclid=CL6wlLvu2bgCFbQetAodvQMAqg
Bluegrass Grizzly D30: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=92777

Preislich ist das 661 Subgear sehr interessant, ist sicher auch voll tourentauglich, wiegt wenig und hat ein kleines Packmaß. Ähnlich wird es wohl beim Race Face Ambush Core und ONeal STV sein.

Letzteres ist dann schwerer und teurer, gefällt aber durch den vorderen Reißverschluß zum Schnell An und Ausziehen. 

Lohnt sich die Anschaffung oder taugt das alles nicht so wirklich?


----------



## Kharne (31. Juli 2013)

Das Zeug schützt wenn überhaupt minimalst. Entweder direkt Jacket oder drauf verzichten, 
der Preis der dafür aufgerufen wird ist viel zu hoch...

Was sich lohnt ist ne an den Seiten gepolsterte Hose, die hat mir schon oft geholfen


----------



## supermanlovers (1. August 2013)

Ich kann die langarmversion des 661 Subgears absolut empfehlen. 
Selbst im Hochsommer schwitzt man kaum mehr als ohne. 

Dennoch trage ich es im Sommer nur bei technisch sehr schweren Touren. Die Arme sollen ja braun werden.

Wenn's kälter ist verwende ich es dagegen fast immer. Es liegt halt so perfekt an das es null stört.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## DerUnbeugsame (31. August 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Das Zeug schützt wenn überhaupt minimalst. Entweder direkt Jacket oder drauf verzichten,
> der Preis der dafür aufgerufen wird ist viel zu hoch...
> 
> Was sich lohnt ist ne an den Seiten gepolsterte Hose, die hat mir schon oft geholfen



Hallo zusammen,

ich klinke mich hier mal ein, weil ich für mein Einsatzgebiet auch eher ein Shirt, als eine Jacke suche.

Das  Shirt sollte allerdings auch einen vernünftigen Rückenprotektor haben,  vielleicht sogar einen, der hoch bis zum Nacken/Hals reicht. Der  Rückenprotektor ist für mich sogar der wichtigste Protektor ist. Klar,  andere Körperstellen, besonders die Schultern, sollten natürlich auch  geschützt werden. 

Aber ist das wirklich so, dass ein Shirt mit sämtlichen Protektoren nur minimalst im Vergleich zu einer Jacke schützt? Versteh ich, ehrlich gesagt nicht. Wenn doch ein Shirt auch alle relevanten Protektoren hat, müsste das Shirt doch genauso gut schützen, wie eine Jacke, oder!?

Schöne Grüße

DU


----------



## JayDee1982 (1. September 2013)

Eine Jacke hat zu 98% Hartschalen, ein Shirt ist dünner und mit Soft-Protektoren ausgestattet, was es auch angenehmer zum tragen macht.

Also ich denke mir mal, das die Shirts eigentlich überflüssig sind. 
Knie- und Ellebogenschoner, so wie Handschuhe und Helm, das reicht in den meisten Fällen. 
Eine Protektorhose finde ich hingegen auch nicht schlecht. 

Wenn es dann doch ehr die Ruppigere Variante werden soll, dann setzt man direkt auf Jacke, Fullface Helm und sonstige entsprechende Schoner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (20. September 2013)

Ich habe folgende 3 Produkte zum Vergleichen:
O'Neal Magnetic Vest 
Evoc Protector Vest Air+
Leatt Brace Body Vest 3DF 


*O'Neal Magnetic Vest:*
Der Rücken wird komplett von oben nach unten mit SaS-Tec abgedeckt (EN1621-2). Die Weste wirkt abgesehen der Rückenplatte leicht und luftig. Nierengurt lässt sich entfernen, ansonsten kann man die Weste gegen Verrutschen gut fixieren, mir ist der Gurt aber generell zu unbequem und zu warm. Die Rippenprotektoren sind ein Witz, bringen rein gar nix, daher handelt es sich hierbei um eine reine Rückenprotektorenweste. Die SaS-Tec-Platte lässt sich problemlos zum Waschen entfernen. Keine schlechte Weste, schützt aber leider nur den Rücken.

*Evoc Protector Vest Air+:*
Ist die teuerste aber auch zugleich die leichteste der 3 Westen. Rückenprotektor ebenfalls nach EN1621-2, bis auf der Steißbeinschutz der nur EN1621-1 entspricht. Diese Schulterpads sind nett, schützen aber nicht. Ansonsten sind keine weiteren Protektoren vorhanden. Die Jacke ist auch recht luftig, jedoch würde ich behaupten, dass die O'Neal aufgrund der gesamten Netzfront noch etwas luftiger wirkt. Der Nierengurt fixiert die Weste, was ich aber unnötig finde, da die Weste bereits so ziemlich stramm sitzt, leider lässt sich der Gurt nicht entfernen. Die Rückenschaumplatte und den Steißbeinschutz kann man für das Waschen entfernen. Die Weste sieht cool aus, aber für den Preis zu wenig Schutz.

*Leatt Brace Body Vest 3DF:*
Ist die schwerste Weste, da diese nicht nur am Rücken nach EN1621-2 schützt, sondern auch den Brustkorb-Bereich, ebenso nach Standard EN1621-2. Gewicht geht dafür absolut in Ordnung. Entgegen der anderen beiden Weste soll man die Leatt direkt auf der Haut tragen damit die Feuchtigkeit besser nach außen transportiert werden kann. Leatt-Brace Kompatiblität besteht, interessiert mich aber eher weniger. Der Rückenprotektor bedeckt leider nicht den gesamten Rücken, so ist das Steißbein nicht geschützt, aber auch oben fehlt ein ganzes Stück. Der Brustprotektor steht ziemlich weit von der Brust ab, wackelt auch mächtig hin & her. An der Hüfte sind seitlich Protektorenpads angebracht, die nicht stören und nen guten Eindruck machen. Alle Pads lassen sich entfernen. Ich würde mal behaupten, mit der Leatt Weste hätte ich vielleicht meine angeknackste Rippe vor über 2 Wochen verhindern/vermindern können. Leider sitzt mir das Teil nicht stramm genug, so dass ich diese wohl nicht behalten werde.

D.h. meine Suche geht weiter..

Was ist denn von der UFO EVO Ultralight Bodyguard Weste zu halten?
https://www.enduro-store.de/driver-...hemden/ufo-evo-ultralight-bodyguard-weste.php

Sonst noch Ideen?


----------



## supermanlovers (20. September 2013)

Schau dir mal die neue Evoc Weste an. Bei dieser ist der Schulter und Brustschutz deutlich verbessert wurden.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## vitaminc (20. September 2013)

Ja, gibt es aber leider noch nicht, und ich befürchte die Schulterpads tragen zu dick auf, außerdem wird die ganz schön ins Budget gehen.


----------



## Themeankitty (21. September 2013)

http://www.blisscamp.com/de/biking/protection/bliss-arg-1-0-ld-top/a-18802/

http://www.blisscamp.com/de/protection/mens-protection/bliss-arg-vest-mens-protection-vest/a-16142/

Ich besitze die Veste und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## vitaminc (22. September 2013)

@Themeankitty
Die Bliss ARG Vest habe ich auch auf dem Zettel, ich befürchte aber dass diese ähnlich der O'Neal Magnetic sein wird, d.h. nur der Rückenprotektor erfüllt eine Norm, der Rest ist max. um ne Schürfwunde abzuhalten. Kannst Du was zu den Pads in Brust und Rippenbereich schreiben, fallen eher dünn aus oder?


----------



## Themeankitty (22. September 2013)

Ja, nur der Rückenprotektor erfüllt die Norm zusätzlich hat die Veste einen Steißbeinschutz unter dem Armourgel und oberhalb auch ein Verlängerten Schutz. Es gibt 2 Schulterpads, 2seitliche Pads und 4 kleine Pads auf der Vorderseite oben. Die Schulter, Seiten und Brustschutz sind leichte Schaumstoffpads.
Ich benutze die Veste im Enduro/Freeride Bereich und wollte eine Jacke, die man eben bei Touren tragen kann und nicht dick aufträgt. Ich finde die Jacke für meinen Einsatzbereich sehr gut


----------



## vitaminc (22. September 2013)

> Ja, nur der Rückenprotektor erfüllt die Norm zusätzlich hat die Veste einen Steißbeinschutz unter dem Armourgel und oberhalb auch ein Verlängerten Schutz. Es gibt 2 Schulterpads, 2seitliche Pads und 4 kleine Pads auf der Vorderseite oben. Die Schulter, Seiten und Brustschutz sind leichte Schaumstoffpads.
> Ich benutze die Veste im Enduro/Freeride Bereich und wollte eine Jacke, die man eben bei Touren tragen kann und nicht dick aufträgt. Ich finde die Jacke für meinen Einsatzbereich sehr gut



Wenn es nur um Rückenprotektor geht, so gibt es da viele Alternativen, könnte man ggf. auch zu nem Protektorenrucksack greifen. Ich hätte aber auch ganz gerne nen vernünftigen Schutz für Brust und Rippen. Kann man den Hüftgurt entfernen?


----------



## Themeankitty (22. September 2013)

Nein, den Hüftgurt kann man nicht entfernen


----------



## vitaminc (23. September 2013)

@Themeankitty
Ich danke Dir, habe mir die Bliss ARG Vest jetzt auch mal bestellt, für 119 EUR.


----------



## Themeankitty (23. September 2013)

Hast du dann die Slim Arg Vest genommen oder war die  normale Arg Vest im Angebot ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (23. September 2013)

Das würde mich auch interessieren: Wo bestellt?


----------



## vitaminc (23. September 2013)

Nicht die Slim, ich habe die normale ARG Vest bestellt.
Was etwas merkwürdig ist, dass direkt nach meiner Bestellung der Artikel nicht mehr gelistet wird.

Hier die Seite im Cache, also nicht mehr Live:
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...ml&products_id=308&+&cd=5&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de


----------



## MindPatterns (23. September 2013)

Dann hast Du wohl die letzte abgegriffen


----------



## vitaminc (23. September 2013)

Ja, aber wahrscheinlich in der falschen Größe, so dass ich diese, wenn sie denn kommen sollte, wieder zurücksenden werde. Ist in "L" bestellt, ich befürchte ich benötige mit 1,83 und 83kg leider "XL".


----------



## vitaminc (24. September 2013)

Schade, die Bliss kann mir nicht geliefert werden wegen Fehler in deren System.

Wenn ich mir die Bliss jetzt woanders bestellen sollte, was meint Ihr, eher L oder XL bei 1,83 und 83kg ?


----------



## MindPatterns (24. September 2013)

Beide bestellen falls Du es auslegen (oder auf Rechnung bestellen) kannst, die nicht-passende zurückgehen lassen.


----------



## Themeankitty (24. September 2013)

Hier gibt´s einen Größentabelle zu der Veste:
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,18,216;product=46224


----------



## Roedler (13. Februar 2015)

redbullbiker. schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit nem Race Face Flank Core? http://www.raceface.com/guards/core/flank-core/
> 
> benutze ich auch. würde aber auch eher ne Größe größer kaufen




Bin an dem Shirt interessiert (Rare Face Flank Core oder Race Face Ambush Core). Für 180 und 78kg wäre demnach die Größe L  die Richtige (sonst hätte ich M)?

Wie schaut es mit der Hose Race Face Flank Liner aus, da auch L oder fällt die größer aus?


----------



## zwehni (16. Februar 2015)

Ich trau den ARG dingern nicht so. Die sind so ... "dünn"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (16. Februar 2015)

Roedler schrieb:


> Bin an dem Shirt interessiert (Rare Face Flank Core oder Race Face Ambush Core). Für 180 und 78kg wäre demnach die Größe L  die Richtige (sonst hätte ich M)?
> 
> Wie schaut es mit der Hose Race Face Flank Liner aus, da auch L oder fällt die größer aus?



hier meine Erfahrung:

Race Face Protektor Shirt

+ Verarbeitung macht einen guten Eindruck
+ herausnehmbare Protektoren
+ gut belüftet

- Gr. XXL, ich bin schon sehr schlank, aber das Shirt sitzt wie eine Presswurst
- am Hals so eng, dass es einem gefühlt die Luft etwas abklemmt
- an den Armen sehr eng
- wie soll man dieses Shirt ausziehen, ohne das T-Shirt zu beschädigen? Ohne Hilfe ist es echt schwer, aus dem engen Shirt wieder rauszukommen, einfach aufgrund des Rücken Protektors 

vielleicht passt dir L, viel Erfolg beim "an" und "aus"-ziehen 
ohne den Rückenprotektor geht es sicher besser.


----------



## Roedler (21. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Info. Ich fahr zwar mit den Beinen rad und nicht mit den Armen.. , aber glaube wohl das mit dem Rückenprotektor das An- und Ausziehen nicht so einfach ist.

Also doch die EVOC Protector Jacket oder Scott Drifter oder O'Neal Zero Gravity....? Alle halt eine Nummer mehr...


----------

